# Echinodorus tenellus didn't survive in low tech?



## svkr2k (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all,

In a 44gallon low-tech setup (4 feet tank, jbl manado substrate, 2x28w 6500k flourescent tubes [not HO], flourish excel + flourish comrehensive. no other ferts), Echinodorus tenellus did not survive.
I had planted 15 Echinodorus tenellus plants, all of them are dead within 10 days. All their leaves turned brown and fades away, no root development etc.
I heard that this plant would grow well in low-light. Any ideas?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi svkr2k,

I would estimate that your T8 bulbs are providing about [email protected] at a 16" depth assuming newer bulbs (less than 1 year old) and no floating plants. That should be enough to grow Helanthium tenellum (previously Echinodorus tenellus). In the 10 gallon pictured below I have 2X10 watt CFL with [email protected] and it grows well. I dose dry ferts using the Estimative Index (EI) method and Excel for carbon molecules; No CO2


----------

